# Damp?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I noticed last night that the inside wall covering around the sink and cooker was a but squishy and had some indentations in the covered board above the cooker. It doesn't smell damp and there isn't or never has been a leak anywhere in the van as far as u know.

Van is a swift kontiki 640 1996.

We are always cooking, washing up etc round this area so um assuming it's water vapour getting at the panels. 

Should I be concerned and do something about it. All the cupboards etc are fine inside. It just seems to be that area. 

Not had a hab check so maybe I should get one

any thoughts


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Barryd

Check your windows. Have the screws that secure the window loosened? I had the same problem. Tightened and applied 'Creeping Crack' for good measure. One year later noticed the same. Screws were lose again. Tightened and re-applied solution. All OK again. I now check all windows a number of times a year. No problems now.

This was a cheap option. Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

they seem ok will have a closer look


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please do not treat damp lightly! With luck, this will be a case of condensation or a screw lose as has been indicated.
As you must be aware, water travels, and a damp patch in one place may indicate a leaking seal some way off, even on the roof. At one time Kon-Tiki's had a reputation for leaks which has long since been resolved but worth taking seriously. Sorry!
Alan


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

'Squishy walls' are caused by more than just water vapour I suspect. You'll need to look behind the vinyl wall covering to be sure. My squishy walls were caused by my finger going straight through the wall board into the polystyrene 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

it does seem to be squishy lower down as well behind the kitchen drawers. We do have a extractor van which has a hole in the cover outside. Perhaps water has got in there. I have been looking for months for a replacement cover but no chance anywhere.

If it is damp how is it fixed?

There is no damp smell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

barryd said:


> If it is damp how is it fixed?


You need to find where water is getting in and seal/repair the point of entry.

Then the soggy/rotten wallboard should be removed. Then you can look deeper into the construction to see if any other parts are rotten or affected by water. Once all ruined materials are removed the area should be thoroughly dried. Then repair/replace anything that is required and fit new wallboard etc.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The interior will need attention and now is the time to trace any and all possible leak points, they are not always evident.
Although it costs money, you could have a damp test. This involves a meter with two prongs that may reveal the extent of any damage.
It is not so much the mushy surface material as the coachbuilt materials underneath that can rot. They are repairable but depending how far the damp extends, costs can become prohibitive.
If it were mine, I would remove all softened material, dry out the inside then if no leak is obvious; give the van a thorough hose down to locate the ingress. If any structural timbers are damaged, treat them with an anti-fungal, or replace them if they are badly infected.
I have been there and fixed the problem this way, which may not be the best way but it did work.
On the costs side, I had my van re-sealed on the outside a couple of years ago; it cost £800
Best Wishes.... Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I dont understand why I havent noticed it before. If it was damp would it not smell?

Problem is if its behind the cooker, fridge and drawers there is no way to get to it. Im no expert but I cant see how the whole kitchen could come apart.

I guess there is no point speculating. Our nearest dealer is Ropers in Catterick I could get them to have a look unless anyone knows any mobile experts in the Barnard Castle / Richmond area of North Yorkshire.

Hopefully its nothing to worry about.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

When I found my damp patch, I peeled off a large square of the vinyl wall covering to have a good look at the damp patch - Then I peeled off a huge area of vinyl to look at ALL of the damp patch 8O I then placed two ceramic heaters in front of the wall and ran them for about ten hours or so. When absolutely dry, find out where the water ingress is coming from, seal it up, dry the wall again and coat the wood covering with Ronseals 'wood hardener' but do NOT get it anywhere else... Let it ventilate for a few days and then use wood filler over the damage and sand it down - Recover with a suitable vinyl and you'd never know 8)

PS - The fridge and cooker should take about forty minutes to remove, personally I'd have the lot out including any windows in the wall so I could have a really good look.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

My friend runs a damp proofing business (domestic) so has all the profesional gear. I will ask him to test it.

The issue is I dont think I will be able to get anyone to attempt a repair before we go away in June. I have the feeling it wont be a quick fix. 

Question is should we abandon our trip this summer and address the problem or wait until September and get it looked at back home?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

A summer in France will do it good Barry and more than likely dry it out. Make sure you allow lots of ventilation.

But try to source the problem before you go even if you have to wait to get back to repair it

stew


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

artona said:


> A summer in France will do it good Barry and more than likely dry it out. Make sure you allow lots of ventilation.
> 
> But try to source the problem before you go even if you have to wait to get back to repair it
> 
> stew


Cheers Stew

I read somewhere that sticking pin holes in the vinal covering and then putting in a dehumidifier might help.

I thought if we were off to sunnier climates for a month or three it wouldnt do any harm.

Barry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Barry
Try and keep reality in perspective!
Yes you seem to have damp but why should this spoil your holiday? At the moment I guess the damage is largely cosmetic, as you say there is no smell which is significant. It would seem that the water has gone to the most vulnerable surface and softened it; radical damage takes a bit more time and usually smells.
Please do not fear this job, why not begin to remove a least obvious section and investigate just what the problem is. Someone else will have to remove it later to do the repair and it is already damaged.
Once you have some of the vinyl off, if there is a smell, you will soon know.
The unknown is far more threatening than the known.
It needs drying out and to do this you will need to remove some material.
A warmer climate is one answer.
It is only decor so go and enjoy your holiday if you cannot get it fixed before you go.
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> A warmer climate is one answer.
> It is only decor so go and enjoy your holiday if you cannot get it fixed before you go.
> Alan


Thanks. I think thats what I wanted someone to tell me.

I just get frustrated when stuff breaks and I cant fix it. Im completely hamfisted when it comes to DIY and Mrs D wont let me near anything, coupled with the fact that I cant do much due to Arthritis. Give me a PC problem though and I do have my uses!

What I need is a Motorhome specialist with severe IT problems then perhaps we can sort each other out!

What you say makes sense. Somebody has PM'd me a number of a local guy back home, will let him have a look if I can get in touch with him.

Cheers
BD


----------

